
Strategy Letter VI (2007) - mwcampbell
http://www.joelonsoftware.com/items/2007/09/18.html
======
mwcampbell
It has now been 8 years since he wrote this, and I think it's pretty clear
that his prediction was wrong. I guess it would have been hard to predict,
just three months after the first iPhone (with no third-party apps), that
mobile devices would have an even bigger impact than rich web apps.

